# Hello everyone. New member here.



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello again.
I spent some time reading this website before joining, then joined and read a bit more. I still need to read further before I waste anyone's time with further questions. I am slowly making my way while I have time.

On a personal note, my name is Allen. I am a 47 year old professional musician. Most of my adult life since 1982 was spent touring. These days I have come off the road and now spend most of my time teaching. 
I always wanted to be a pilot but life took me in another direction. Now that I no longer tour I wish to spend some of my off hours building models. Something I did extensively as a child.
As I have mentioned on my own model thread I chose this site after reading a quite a few. I hope I will one day be able to offer something of worth to this forum. Although I fear it will be more a one way street with myself as beneficiary.
Thanks everyone. Allen


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome again Allen. What instrument(s) do you play? I used to play guitar for around 40 years, until my hands packed up with RA. Can still just about play the 'gob iron' and sing!
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 24, 2012)

G'day Allen, and a hearty welcome from down the road and I'm positive you will get what you're looking for here.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello gentlemen and thank you again.

I am a multiple percussionist. I play ethno/world percussion which also includes western musical styles. Instruments include many from agogo bells to zabumba. Most of my work in western music (pop, jazz etc) has been on drum set and Afro Cuban instruments. But I also play things like ash trays, pieces of paper, whatever makes the tune work. One never knows.

Thanks for the interest. Allen


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2012)

Make yourself at home Allen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site Allen. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome aboard Allen.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to our somewhat dysfunctional family. As a child of the '60's, like Terry, I played guitar, 6 and 12-string. My Dad was a professional musician like you, played piano. My left hand got mesed-up in Vietnam so that ended my playing, not that I was all that good at it. Anything you want to know about modeling is here by some of the best and most helpful people I have ever known


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

Good morning everybody.

What a nice surprise to awake to greetings from around the world.

Thorlifter, thank you. A few years ago I had a chance meeting with a family from Texas who were holidaying in Australia. Lovely people. We got along very well and I ended up showing them around Sydney and NSW for a few days. It was great because they were able to see places most tourists miss. I got a card at Christmas. Great times.

Crimea river, thank you also. And may I say, your user name is extremely clever. I did a double take when I first read it. 
One night a few years ago after a gig in Sydney I walked past the Cheers bar on George st, looked inside and was amazed to see the entire crowd painted in red and white with maple leaf faces. My shock must have been evident because a number of them smiled and raised their glasses to me. Then turned back to cheering their team. I walked away grinning.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGalandent, I have no idea what your user name means. Thank you kindly for your hospitality. An old mate of mine played in the band Eloy. We were friends for years before I realised he had played in one of my favorite boyhood bands of the 70's. He retired here in Sydney. (imagine asking a good friend for his autograph. Very funny.)


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

Wurger was the first to greet me and offer advice on this site. He answered so quickly I was taken aback, and really quite humbled by the immediate attention.

Wurger thank you. When I was a very young boy, perhaps 7, I took out a small history book from the library. The subject was the Polish resistance during WWII. I suppose it was that I was young, but that book left an indellible impression on my young mind that has never left. The result has been a life time of respect for the Polish people and an admiration for courage.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

vikingBeserker, you have me wondering why the B is uppercase. Thanks for your welcome. I am always happy to meet an American. I have many wonderful friends in and from the United States. Some of them superb musicians. Some have gone to great lengths to help me. And of the only 2 instrument companies I choose to represent, one is based in America. The man who owns the company was so helpful and attentive to my needs, we became best friends. I am very proud of that relationship.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for these very kind words about Pols. I appreciate it.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello Mike.
I was saddened to learn about your hand and its affect upon the ability to play your instrument.
I believe you are correct about this website and the community. I am hesitant to join forums and so am careful when making my choice. I feel very comfortable here. My profession is not aviation, so I don't expect to be able to offer a great deal. As a result I am very awate that it is others who will offer me more than I am able to return. As a friend of mine said to me on Boxing day, "people are amazing!"


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

I am glad to be given the opportunity to mention my experience with that book about the Polish people. I don't recall speaking of it in the past. To think that was forty years ago is astounding to me. 
Thanks for the opportunity to reflect upon it. 
Cheers Wurger.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there Gnomey.
Listen, please do not tell my father I am an unashamed Anglophile. It is best he does not know.
Thanks for the welcome.

The Brits, what a weird and wonderful bunch. During the last Ashes tour I had a very strange experience. At that time there was a serious issue surrounding a young student of mine. A genius musician at the tender age of 8. I did not know what to do, and had to act fast. I turned for advice to one of the worlds finest percussionist, an Englishman based in Surrey. I asked the question and he went and considered his answer.
The next day I sat amused in the crowd at the SCG watching Australia lose the Ashes while being called a convict by the Barmy army. The following morning I had an incredibly detailed response to my question. This answer from a very busy A list professional was perfect. I could tell much consideration had gone into his answer. Any frustration I had with the Barmy army fell away.
The boy is still my student and is doing very well.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha, as I hit "post comment", that student's father called me to tell me about the solo his son dedicated to Buddy Rich. At 8.05 am. 

I said a silent thank you to that wonderful Englishman who helped me.

Some people are more high maintenace than others.....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to reflect upon it.



You'r welcome.  I'm glad to hear that the part of Polish WW2 contribution is know in your country as well.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 24, 2012)

Aquarian said:


> Hello again.
> I hope I will one day be able to offer something of worth to this forum. Although I fear it will be more a one way street with myself as beneficiary.
> Thanks everyone. Allen



You just did mate.
We are all beneficiaries, and I have 20 years onyah!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2012)

Aquarian, I am also of the sun sign Aquarius and DerAlderistGelandet is German for The Eagle has Landed. There were many "Diggers" in Vietnam and I was very proud and honored to have served with them. They were among the toughest troops in country. Cost me a 1/5 of Jack Daniels but my best souvenir is my Aussie hat with the 1/2 raised brim
China Beach, New Zeland Medical 2. Aussie Nurse


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 25, 2012)

N4521U, thank you for your welcome. Are you an Australian living in the US, or visa versa?

Mike thanks for the photos! As it happens I have been dealing with lovely Australian nurses recently. My father, who is a veteran of the Pacific war, fell down a flight of stairs and did some damage last week. (fractured spine) They have all been kindness and patience personified.
Many thanks to all the staff at the Royal Prince Alfred hospital, Camperdown NSW.


----------



## A4K (Jan 25, 2012)

Good to have ya along mate! Whereabouts in Sydney are ya? (lived there twice)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2012)

Even though we have already spoken, Allen.....officially....Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 25, 2012)

A4K, I live in Newtown. With all the other "artsie" people. For better or worse I am connected to the arts community through blood and wine.
Thank you for your kind greeting.

Wayne has already shown me much generosity and kindness. Many thanks Wayne.
Cheers. Allen.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Allen and welcome to the family


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello Geedee.
There is no other way to state my impression of my introduction to you a few weeks ago, other to confirm what I witnessed was true artistry. Sir, you have my utmost respect, both as craftman and artist.
In fact it has been in my mind to perform a percussion piece orchestrated around your work. Unsure when next I will visit the UK. If I do I would like to call upon you to organise something. There is an entire world of percussion in that magnificent cockpit of yours.
Sadly I am at this time retired from touring. 

Sir, with respect. Allen.


----------

